# Neuling mit Fragen



## M!ke (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin Mike und neu hier im Board.
Ich angel schon ewig, allerdings ist das Fliegenfischen für mich neu.
Ich habe mich schon in die Thematik eingelesen, Videos geguckt und es auch selbst schon versucht. Allerdings bleiben noch ein paar Fragen die ich euch gerne stellen möchte...

Wird eine Nymphe (z.B. Goldkopf) nur bewegungslos angeboten oder sollte man die nicht etwas zupfen?

Das gleiche bei Trockenfliegen... beim dreggen habe ich komischerweise mehr Bisse als ohne. Gibt es Muster die man dreggen sollte?
Man muss vielleicht dazu sagen, das ich nicht im klaren Gebirgsbach angele sondern in der Wupper bei meist 0,5 - 1 m tiefen trüben Wasser.

Was macht Ihr, wenn ihr Forellen und Döbel fangen wollt aber gleichzeitig dicke Barben beissen.
Eine 16ner Spitze ist da eigentlich zu fein. 

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Allround-Muster nennen, s.g. must haves?
Bachflohkrebs, Maifliege (jetzt noch?)...

Habe mir ein "Fliegen-Spray" von Jenzi gekauft weil mein Händler sonst nur Entenbürzelfett da hatte. Hab nicht den Eindruck, dass das was taugt. Was nehmt ihr zum Auftreiben der Fliege?

Beim Werfen hab ich auch noch so meine Probleme...
z.B. fange ich sehr oft meine eigene Rute, vor allem, wenn ich diese 11 Uhr - 1 Uhr -Bewegung mache. Wenn ich eher 10 Uhr - 2 Uhr werfe hab ich das Problem nicht, ist aber doch falsch, oder?#c
Ich weiss, ich sollte am besten einen Wurfkurs besuchen, mach ich auch noch wenn ich die Zeit finde.
Zudem werfe ich mir andauern Knötchen ins Vorfach! Keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffe, auf ein mal sind die da.
Habe eine 6er Rute in 9 Fuß mit passender Schnur (Set von Greys)


----------



## Donald84 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Moin,

ich zitiere mal den user perikles aus dem Nachbar-Maifliegen Thema, der mit folgende Videos als Tipp gegeben hat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhlJT28AsYM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3S2jm0pYI
gute videos 

Vll. helfen sie ja auch dir weiter :m


----------



## M!ke (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Die Videos kenn ich schon, die sind wirklich gut, helfen mir aber bei meinen speziellen Fragen nicht weiter.


----------



## MalteHah (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Hi,



M!ke schrieb:


> Die Videos kenn ich schon, die sind wirklich gut, helfen mir aber bei meinen speziellen Fragen nicht weiter.



ein Wurfkurs bietet sich auf jeden Fall an, um Fehler auszumerzen, bevor man sich sie angewöhnt. Vielleicht findest Du im Bekanntenkreis einen erfahrenen Fliegenfischer, der Dir helfen kann?

Gruß
Malte


----------



## woern1 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*



M!ke schrieb:


> Habe mir ein "Fliegen-Spray" von Jenzi gekauft weil mein Händler sonst nur Entenbürzelfett da hatte. Hab nicht den Eindruck, dass das was taugt. Was nehmt ihr zum Auftreiben der Fliege?
> 
> Ich weiss, ich sollte am besten einen Wurfkurs besuchen, mach ich auch noch wenn ich die Zeit finde.
> Zudem werfe ich mir andauern Knötchen ins Vorfach! Keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffe, auf ein mal sind die da.
> Habe eine 6er Rute in 9 Fuß mit passender Schnur (Set von Greys)



Das beste für Trockenfliegen ist Never Sink, gibts z.B. bei Rudi Heger.

Deine Knoten im Vorfach sind eigentlich Wurffehler, eine Diagnose aus der Ferne bzw. nur so übers Internet ist sehr schwierig. Kann z.B. an nicht gerader Bewegung der Rutenspitze liegen, zu frühe Stopps. Kann auch mehrereUrsachen haben. Wie gesagt, sehr schwierig zu beurteilen.

TL

werner


----------



## Maquard (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Also die Knoten in deinem Vorfach sind das Resultat von Tailing loops, d.h. die Obere und die untere Schnur berühren sich und durch teils überschläge ect. ggf. dann auch noch falsche beschleunigung geraten dann Knoten ins Vorfach.


Können sich nur wenige davon freisprechen nie sich welche rein zu werfen!

Da hilft nur üben üben üben. Ggf. sich selbst mal beim Werfen filmen zu lassen! Da erkennt man dann auch selbst wie es ausschaut!

Dann noch ein Tip: Versuch nicht im rückwurf der Schnur nach zu sehen! 99% der Werfer verlassen hierbei die gerade Bahn der Rute (welche wir ja haben möchten!) und haben so ca. 80% geschwindigkeitsverlust.

Die Stops bei 10 / 2 Uhr sind korrekt. Zumindest werfe ich auch so (wenn notwendig).

Dann noch ein Tip in´s blaue: Versuch nicht krampfhaft endlos viel Schnur in der Luft zu halten, ist auch ein Fehler den viele zu beginn machen.

Zu dem Fischen mit den Nyphen und co.

Nyphen lasse ich im Fließgewässer einfach abtreiben.
Im Stillwasser hingegen kann man ihnen durch sehr dezente strips ein wenig leben einhauchen, aber nicht übertreiben!

Trockenfliegen fische ich überall "unbewegt"! Also egal ob See oder Fließgewässer. Besonders beim Angeln am See nehme ich die Fliege lieber wieder auf und präsentiere sie nochmal.

Nun ich selbst halte nichts von diesen ganzen "schwimm" Mittelchen, ne ordentlich gebundene Fliege schwimmt auch so ganz hervorragend! Wichtig ist halt das die Materialenkombination stimmt und man auch den richtigen Haken verwendet! Weil wenn eine Trockenfliege auf einen relativ schweren nassfliegenhaken gebunden ist, da wird selbst das beste Mittel die nicht ewig "oben" halten! 

Du hast Das Greys set? Wie weit wirfst Du mit der Schnur die dabei ist?
Hatte das seinerzeit auch mal, das erste was in die Tonne geflogen ist war die schnur da diese von der Oberfläche einfach grauenhaft ist (ein befreundeter sehr guter FF hat die mal probegeworfen und die anschliessend mit ner Schere bearbeitet und mir was gescheites in die Hand gedrückt).

An Schnur habe ich für die Greys Rute (ich habe sie immer noch  ), ne G-Loomis WF6F und eine Guideline Presentation WF6F. Werfen sich beide wie Butter und mit bissel Übung bekommste beide Schnüre bei Bedarf auch fast bis in´s Backing geworfen!

Habe zudem aber auch die Rolle getauscht bei der Rute, da die "mir" von der Balance her zu leicht erscheint und auch das Fassungsvermögen mmn. bissel knapp ist.


----------



## Donald84 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Moin, 

was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr einen Windknoten geworfen habt? Drin lassen und weiter fischen oder vorfach tauschen/entüddeln?


----------



## Maquard (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Also, Fakt ist das ein Windknoten bei einem Mono Vorfach die Belastungsgrenze um ca. 50% herabsetzt!
Zumindest was die "schnellbelastung" angeht wenn die Belastung schlagartig auf den Knoten wirkt (Flucht des Fisches ect. pp.).

Bei geflochtenen Vorfächern ist dieser Effekt weniger stark ausgeprägt.

Prinzipell solltest Du versuchen Knoten aus dem Vorfach zu lösen ohne dieses aber zu beschädigen. Was meisst aber nicht wirklich möglich ist.


Wenn der / die Knoten sehr weit vorne sind, einfach darüber as Vorfach kappen, Pitzenbauer Ring einknoten und Tippet wieder in entsprechender Stärke verlängern.

Ich selbst habe ca. 5 oder 6 Vorfächer "verheizt" bis ich es halbwegs raus hatte Knoten zu vermeiden.


----------



## Nanninga (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

*Bin auch neu in der Brange und habe einen Wurfkursus bei Flyfisher1 belegt, jetzt geht es für den Anfang ganz gut.#6 Bedarf habe in noch in der Fliegenkunde, es gibt ja so wahnsinnig viele.|kopfkrat*

*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------



## M!ke (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Besten Dank für eure Antworten! Werde mir alles nach und nach zu Gemüte führen!

Habe gestern einen kurzen weiteren Versuch gewagt nachdem ich noch ein paar Videos gesehen und Tipps gelesen hatte und ich kam schon deutlich besser klar. Bis auf einen handlangen Döbel lief aber wieder nichts. Dabei läuft auf der Strecke mit Kunstköder immer was!?

Einen großen Nachteil beim Fliegenfischen gegenüber eines Miniwobblers an der Spinnrute stellt sich für mich und ich bin gespannt, ob ihr eine Lösung habt...
Wenn ich eine ruhige Zone am gegenüberliegenden Ufer anwerfe und es in der Mitte schnell strömt, nimmt mir die Strömung zu schnell die Schnur weg und ich bin gerade mal eine Sekunde in der heissen Zone. 
Einen Wobbler hingegen kann ich mit der Schnur in der Luft selbst an solch einer Stelle lange halten.
Hab das Gefühl, dass ich deswegen am meisten Fisch vorbei angele.

Zudem erkenne ich keine Bisse, vielleich hab ich auch keine #c und werde mir mal so einen kleinen Bissanzeiger ins Vorfach bauen damit ich auch mal einen Biss auf Nymphe sehe.
So einen bunten Kunstfaserpuschel, zumindest hab ich mal so was in einem Video gesehen. Mein Händler hat sowas nicht da, werde mal im Bastelladen suchen.

Bei einem Mitangler habe ich mal ein verdicktes Ende einer Fliegenschnur gesehen... einen richtigen Knubbel. Hab ihn leider nicht gefragt wie das Ding heisst und wo er es her hat. Wisst ihr was ich meine?

Ich werfe meistens schräg Strom auf... so kenn ich es vom Wobblerangeln. Ist das denn so richtig?

Da ja Streamer kleine Fischchen darstellen werden die auch aktiver geführt, richtig?
Kann ich denn einen Streamer mit z.B. 8er Haken an einer 6er Rute in 9 Fuß fischen?


----------



## M!ke (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

...also sollte man nach einem Wurf quer strom auf sofort ein mal "menden".
hmmm... ich hab das gefühl, das meine Schnur förmlich an der Wasseroberfläche klebt. Wenn ich mende, reisse ich sie mit lautem geplatsche davon weg... sehr auffällig!
Zudem bewegt sich der Köder dann wieder den entscheidenden Meter vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer weg.
Könnte das auch an der Schnur liegen? Da kann man doch an der Technik kaum was falsch machen, oder?


----------



## Thomas E. (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Hallo Mike,

ein Umlegen der Schnur wenn bereits auf dem Wasser, ist nicht immer die ideale Lösung, da man ja keinen Bogen weiter vorn in Richtung Flliege hineinbekommt.

Ich mache das mit dem Bogenwurf :
https://vimeo.com/65036654
https://vimeo.com/65540910

Das geht nach Belieben auch in den vorderen Teil der Schnur und/oder nur in das Vorfach bis auf 90°, je nachdem wie die Strömungsverhältnisse sind.

Für alle Arten der Fliegenfischerei im Fließgewässer sehr nützlich.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## sdroste (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Wenn man sich fürs Fliegenfischen interessiert, welche tauglichen Gewässer gibt es da so im Ruhrgebiert um Mülheheim rum... ist da was? oder muss man schon eine halbe Tagesreise einplanen? 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Nanninga (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

*Auch in Ostfriesland ist es schwierig ein gutes Fliegenfischer-Gewässer zu finden.;+ Wäre ja schön, wenn sich hier eine schöne Runde gleichgesinnter Fliegenfischer-Neulinge treffen könnten um Ihre Probleme darzulegen. :mDaraus kann man nur lernen!#6

Nanninga|wavey:
*


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*



M!ke schrieb:


> ...also sollte man nach einem Wurf quer strom auf sofort ein mal "menden".
> hmmm... ich hab das gefühl, das meine Schnur förmlich an der Wasseroberfläche klebt. Wenn ich mende, reisse ich sie mit lautem geplatsche davon weg... sehr auffällig!
> Zudem bewegt sich der Köder dann wieder den entscheidenden Meter vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer weg.
> Könnte das auch an der Schnur liegen? Da kann man doch an der Technik kaum was falsch machen, oder?



vllt. solltest du die Würfe "quer stromauf" einfach erst mal weglassen?!
Es wäre für den Anfang auch  besser ruhigere Bereiche mit der Trockenfliege zu befischen. Zum einen erkennst du da die Bisse eindeutiger, zum anderen wirst du feststellen das die Präsentation der Fliege (sanftes auflegen, gestrecktes Vorfach usw.) wichtiger als die Auswahl der Muster ist.
Das die ganzen Videos nicht unbedingt soo hilfreich für einen Anfänger sind, ist doch auch klar...Die Jungs stehen grundsätzlich an offenen Stellen mit viel Platz und ruhigem Wasser wo sich toll werfen lässt |rolleyes.

Du musst dein Gewässer studieren, rausfinden wo die Fische sind und was sie mögen oder eben nicht mögen.
Ich war anfangs auch überrascht wie schnell eine Forelle von einem schlechten Wurf vergrämt ist, obwohl die sich ansonsten auf jeden X-beliebiegen Spinnköder stürzten |uhoh:.

Dafür sind die, bei uns sonst fast unfangbaren Döbel, nun häufige Opfer an der Trockenfliege und auch die Äsche verzeiht manch schlechten Wurf und steigt munter weiter. Jedes Gewässer ist eben unterschiedlich, und darauf must du dich einstellen.


----------



## M!ke (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Nochmals besten Dank für eure Tipps.

Ich war heute im Fachgeschäft und hab mir was neues besorgt um die Bäume zu dekorieren 







...das Ganze sogar in mindestens doppelter Ausführung.

Habe da noch super Tipps bekommen mit denen ich jetzt weiter mein Glück versuchen kann.

Ich muss feststellen, dass zwar jede Angelei auf Ihre weise sehr speziell ist, doch das Fliegenfischen für einen Allrounder wie mich eine echte Herausforderung darstellt.
Weder das Wettkampfangeln mit der Stippe oder Feeder, noch das Karpfenangeln mit seinem speziellen Tackle, noch das Spinnfischen mit allem Hype um Köder und Rigs sind vom benötigten Wissen her so aufwändig und vielschichtig.
Sehr interessant!


----------



## Nanninga (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

*Da kann ich als Neuling ebenfalls voll zustimmen, wenn man es später aber beherrscht, ist es wohl die schönste Art zu fischen:vik:*

Nanninga#h


----------



## M!ke (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Nochmals besten Dank an euch für eure Tipps...
Sie haben gefruchtet:


----------



## Rhxnxr (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Na also #6.
Das sind genau die richtigen Hilfen um die Motivation weiter hoch zu halten. Petri heil "Herr Fliegenfischer " #h


----------



## Nanninga (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

*Ebenfalls Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fängen!!#6*

*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------



## woern1 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Petri, #6

die Barbe hat bestimmt ordentlich Rabatz gemacht.

TL

werner


----------



## M!ke (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

bitte gerne! 
Die Barbe an der 16ner Stroft Mono hat auch nen Moment gedauert.
Zwei Äschen waren es sogar über die ich mich besonders gefreut habe auch wenn es nur 30er waren. Habe ich noch nie gefangen, auch nicht als Beifang auf Spinner etc.


----------



## Locke4865 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen 
der Anblick einer Äsche ist immer wieder ein Genuss schön das die Komorane bei euch was übrig gelassen haben.
lieg ich mit einen Maß von ca 50 cm bei der Barbe richtig?
würde ich auch gerne mal am Hacken haben:m


----------



## M!ke (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuling mit Fragen*

Die Barbe war tatsächlich ca. 50 cm, hab ich noch nicht mal gemessen weil es ein vergleichsweise kleines Exemplar war.
Da bin ich vom Feedern oder Spinnfischen größere Kaliber gewohnt.

Hier meine letzte auf Wobbler:






Das wird aber auch die letzte auf Wobbler gefangene Barbe sein!
Fliegenfischen ist einfach schöner und waidgerechter!


----------

